
Statistics for Biologists - tokenadult
http://www.nature.com/collections/qghhqm/pointsofsignificance
======
giarc
When taking graduate level stats in a health science department, I found the
_Statistics Notes_ found in BMJ by Altman & Bland et al., to be great.[0]

[https://www-users.york.ac.uk/~mb55/pubs/pbstnote.htm](https://www-
users.york.ac.uk/~mb55/pubs/pbstnote.htm)

